# Air Rifles



## Kenny Broussard (Aug 11, 2003)

Don't know anything about 'em, but thinking about getting one. Would be used for plinking, small varmits, just messing around. Imput on calibers, brands and any other insight appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Kenny Broussard said:


> Don't know anything about 'em, but thinking about getting one. Would be used for plinking, small varmits, just messing around. Imput on calibers, brands and any other insight appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Here is the standard;










*RK*


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

road kill said:


> Here is the standard;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But you will shoot yourself in the eye


----------



## Wayne Beck (Mar 22, 2010)

The red ryder is ok. Its slow and doesnt shoot pellets. Its good for plinking but varmint control... not so great. I bounced a BB off of a blue jay at 30 feet. If you want something inexpensive look for a crossman 760. Its a max of 10 pumps. It can shoot bb's or pellets. Its an all around decent gun for the beginner/plinker.

Personally I like RWS break barrel pellet guns! Ive taken fox out at 30 yards with it. But then again they are pricey.


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Wayne Beck said:


> The red ryder is ok. Its slow and doesnt shoot pellets. Its good for plinking but varmint control... not so great. I bounced a BB off of a blue jay at 30 feet. If you want something inexpensive look for a crossman 760. Its a max of 10 pumps. It can shoot bb's or pellets. Its an all around decent gun for the beginner/plinker.
> 
> Personally I like RWS break barrel pellet guns! Ive taken fox out at 30 yards with it. But then again they are pricey.


RWS or Beeman. I have RWS, a model 34 and a sidelever 54. Both from Diana lines. They're are pricey but reliable. Caliber for varmint use .22. 

.


----------



## TN_LAB (Jul 26, 2008)

I know you said rifle, but check out those C02 semi auto pistol just for kicks. You can find em for <$50. They aren't much good for varmit hunting, but being able to let 15 bb's fly as fast as you can pull the trigger with no cocking or pumping is pretty fun. 

As far as rifles goes, seems like there were/are lots of $100, 1,000 fps deals out there on the single shot, crack barrel type. Gamo, Beeman, Ruger, even Crossman has a couple decent ones.


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Gamo is the cat's azz


----------



## road kill (Feb 15, 2009)

Wayne Beck said:


> The red ryder is ok. Its slow and doesnt shoot pellets. Its good for plinking but varmint control... not so great. I bounced a BB off of a blue jay at 30 feet. If you want something inexpensive look for a crossman 760. Its a max of 10 pumps. It can shoot bb's or pellets. Its an all around decent gun for the beginner/plinker.
> 
> Personally I like RWS break barrel pellet guns! Ive taken fox out at 30 yards with it. But then again they are pricey.


I know, I just put it up there so the old codgers could get a smile!!;-)

stan b


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I just bought a Gamo from their website and got 40% off. Not sure if the code still works but it is worth a try. FB40BC


----------



## Hugoflats (Jul 10, 2011)

Gamo or other similar break barrel rifles have inherent inaccuracy when used with a scope. Namely the scope is mounted on the receiver while the barrel breaks away on a hinge, never to quite return to the same alignment with the scope. You can get close with lots of speed but not consistently tight groups. I have one and learned this the hard way.
Best bet is the pump up style like the crosman mentioned earlier. JMO


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

I own a Gamo Shadow Sport that I use for both small varmits and plinkimg. It will get it up to 1200fps with PBA pellets. It's a lot of fun to shoot. The rifle is awesome, but the scope that came with it stinks. I believe that I paid well over $100. Bought it at an Academy here in Houston.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I have one of these Trail NP XL725 .25 caliber break barrels. I like it. It's very heavy but powerful and accurate enough for me. I added a laser sight and light on the scope.
http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Benjamin_Trail_NP_XL_Air_Rifle/2052


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

These kinds of guns have come a long way since you were a kid. I guess since there aren't as many hunting and shooting opportunities in some European countries, these guns are particularly popular over there. As a result, you'll find the best made guns coming to us from across the pond. The good ones, just like with a quality deer rifle. have good triggers and great accuracy. You can spend a bundle on them, but here's one that is quite affordable and will shoot lights out: http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Diana_RWS_350_Magnum_177_TO5_Trigger/396. I bought one like this a couple if months ago and it's awesome.


----------

